# Why I love pipe smoking



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Today was one of those stressful days where nothing seemed right when there was nothing wrong. It just left me wound up in a solid knot. Yuk yuk life sucks!! I finally got to lighting up a bowl of a tasty Burley and Cavendish (Uhles Par Shooter) and ahhhhhhh..(make that 2 bowls)..the knot quickly came apart. Now feel like I'm sitting on a cloud. Life is sweet.


----------



## BigKev77 (Feb 16, 2008)

That sounds good to me. I have been in same boat numerous times. What a stress reliever.


----------



## strider72 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have a long trip from work and smoke a pipe to wind myself down.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I have to sneak out from the doc I'm working with right now and have a quick partial bowl during the lunch break. It definitely calms me down from listening to patient complaints, and stretching my mind to the limits. Good ole PS Luxury Twist Flake!


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I've been debating parting ways with some of my pipes but I realized this morning that the pipe is a huge part of the enjoyment, even the ones I don't smoke too often I'd hate to part with.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

I've maybe taken it for granted but for me, it was the first time I realized just how soothing pipe smoking can be!


----------



## brianwalden (Mar 18, 2009)

My wife recently bought me a sampler pack of good, name brand cigars. I smoke cigars every once in a while but it's usually when a friend gives me one or I'm at some family event. Sunday was a nice day here so I brought the laptop out on our balcony and fired one up. It just wasn't the same. 

It made me realize how much I enjoy a pipe. Maybe it's from the build up of the whole ritual of getting the pipe ready to smoke, but that first puff is just instantly soothing. The stogies my wife bought made me realize that the cigars I've enjoyed the most have been because of the company of the people I smoke them with. I enjoy smoking a pipe purely for the pipe and tobacco, in fact usually I enjoy a pipe less when try to smoke one out with friends because. But hopefully as I get better at smoking a pipe all the tamping and lighting will become second nature and I'll be able to enjoy it and my friends equally - that'll be the best of both words.


----------



## GreekGodX (Oct 31, 2008)

Pipe smoking for me is just a very relaxing experience. You sit back and enjoy the ride of the smooth taste of tobacco.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

Cigars help sooth me when working in hot humid weather. In other words, I seem to survive the humidity better under the influence of whatever chemicals are in cigars. I realize it could be my imagination but it makes me wonder if that's why they are so popular in South America.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

Between riding my Harley back n forth to work being a tremendously relaxing and enjoying experience and smoking a pipe when I get home - that's how I stay sane!


----------



## postoak (Apr 15, 2009)

A double Martini on an empty stomach will do that too -- a real attitude adjuster. 

But, I like to come home and smoke and read to calm down. Alcohol makes me sleepy, eventually.


----------



## Reverie Forest (Mar 31, 2009)

Brian, I am completely with you. 
Cigars are great in social situations, but to me a pipe is to relax and let my mind wander. Here in So Cal, no one I know really gets how to pace things down, especially at my age range. I've got one buddy who also enjoys the pipe, but is working off cigarettes. He's "over it" when I'm not even a quarter way through my bowl.

Pipe smoking is officially my alone/quiet time. Just me, some tobak, and the outdoors.


----------



## DeadFrog (Mar 19, 2009)

After a 10 hour work day and almost 2 hours of commuting, I really look forward to smoking a pipe when I get home. Time to just sit on the back deck and relax. On a really bad day that pipe is paired up with a few fingers of scotch to really take the edge off. Gah, is it 5:00 yet!? lol


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Arizona said:


> Between riding my Harley back n forth to work being a tremendously relaxing and enjoying experience and smoking a pipe when I get home - that's how I stay sane!


What he said, except with a tupperware Honda. I confess that I sometimes drive the cage so I can enjoy a pipe on the way to/from the orifice. I am weak.


----------



## SmokinJohnny (Jan 21, 2009)

There no bad day a Latakia rush cannot destroy. Very powerful stuff. If the Airforce were to gas a war zone with it, both sides would be doing a group hug.


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

In one week I'm going to Alaska to work in a Salmon cannery for 4 months. It's the second year I'm doing it and as night security guard it's 12 hour nights every day of the week for the whole season. I'm glad I rediscovered my pipe as I can now look forward to a wind down session after work. On another note it's been 4 days since my last cigarette. I still get the craving, but with me interspersing my day with various pipes of tobacco I think I get over the cigs once and for all.


----------



## dmkerr (Oct 27, 2008)

BrSpiritus said:


> In one week I'm going to Alaska to work in a Salmon cannery for 4 months. It's the second year I'm doing it and as night security guard it's 12 hour nights every day of the week for the whole season. I'm glad I rediscovered my pipe as I can now look forward to a wind down session after work. On another note it's been 4 days since my last cigarette. I still get the craving, but with me interspersing my day with various pipes of tobacco I think I get over the cigs once and for all.


Congrats on quitting cigarettes! Tough go, and I know from experience. The cravings you're getting are not for the taste of tobacco but for the huge nicotine hit (as well as the tactile experience) so you're certainly not missing out on any pleasure. Still, it takes time. The pipe will help. Hang in there!


----------



## BrSpiritus (Apr 9, 2009)

dmkerr said:


> Congrats on quitting cigarettes! Tough go, and I know from experience. The cravings you're getting are not for the taste of tobacco but for the huge nicotine hit (as well as the tactile experience) so you're certainly not missing out on any pleasure. Still, it takes time. The pipe will help. Hang in there!


Thanks for the encouragement. I think the cravings now are mostly the tactile side... dad smokes and stepmom smokes so I just want to follow along. If it get's too bad I half fill a pipe and that's enough to get over the hump. As for Nic, the Peterson's Irish Oak and Sunset Breeze get my head swimming, but it's a nice gentle nic high not the slap in the face that cigs give and I'm certainly liking my lungs being clear again.

BrSpiritus


----------



## MickeyFinn (Jan 1, 2008)

I have a 9+ hour work day plus 1 1/2 hour commute each way. Coming home I crest a hill and the entire Presidential range is before me, a little while longer and I can look forward to a corncob and 2 fingers of bourbon with ice.

Dave


----------

